# 1/24 B-9 Robot kit?



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

My apologies, if this has already been addressed.

Moebius is releasing their Lost in Space chariot with a B-9 robot. How about releasing the B-9 separately? I think I'd be inclined to buy quite a few of those.

It should be pointed out that these B-9's are scaled-down Aurora Robots.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

I wonder what scale the Trendmaster's Figures were for their J2 playset?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I am SO not going to go there . . .


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

With the Pod and Chariot being in the same scale (right?!?!? I haven't been following all the details for some time now) AND a scale B-9, is there any chance of a 1/24 Jupiter 2?!? That'd be a BIG model!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, it'd be big, too big, and I guess you've missed the six threads discussing that too, eh?


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Actually the ONE size B9 robot that's never been made is a 1:6 scale version. Everything's been too large, or too small for that scale.

Since there are 12" LIS figures, a 1:6 scale robot would be AWESOME.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

John P said:


> Yes, it'd be big, too big, and I guess you've missed the six threads discussing that too, eh?


As a matter of fact John, yes, I've even missed those! :wave:

I still like the Polar Lights Jupiter 2 and even have a Lunar Models 16" (not the 16.5" version) in my stash. Even at 1/35, the Lunar kit is still big! A J2 in 1/24 will still challenge a lot of people's spaces as it would be something like 24" in diameter - depending on what size is accepted for the Jupiter 2. The Polar C-57D is 27" in diameter and that model is tough to find a space to put it in! :freak:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

WarpCore Breach said:


> even have a Lunar Models 16" (not the 16.5" version) in my stash. Even at 1/35, the Lunar kit is still big!


As has been discussed many (*MANY*) times here, the Jupiter 2 is nearly impossible to model at 1 constant scale and still include both interior & exterior. I had 2 of the Lunar kits (16 and 16.5" plus interiors) and though they are listed as 1/35 scale, based on the interior dimensions (and on their own crew figures - also listed as 1/35 scale), they are all in reality 1/48 scale (or damned close to it).

So I guess we can all wish for a "bigger" Jupiter 2 and accessories, but if you get specific with a scale number, something will be off somewhere. And no, the scale variances are not an issue to me (loved the PL kit myself), just something to be aware of.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

flyingfrets said:


> ...the Jupiter 2 is nearly impossible to model at 1 constant scale and still include both interior & exterior...


Did the Lunar kits have a lower level, like the Polar Lights kit? 

I think if you're gonna do a model with both decks(not my first choice,) they should be the same scale.


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

Unfortunately the ONLY way to put both decks inside at the same scale is to make the exterior completely OUT of scale with the interior. If you had the exterior at 1/24 scale and the interior at 1/48, they would probably fit... but it would be a very weird looking model. And then you'd need to figure out how to fit the landing gear wells inside... 

Ahh, dear Irwin Allen and his "Don't give me logic!"


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

toyroy said:


> Did the Lunar kits have a lower level, like the Polar Lights kit?
> 
> 
> > No, it did not. IIRC, during the Mike Evans era, a stand-alone kit of the lower deck was available for a short time, but it clearly stated it was a separate display piece and would NOT fit inside their Jupiter 2 kit.
> ...


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

If Moebius does a Jupiter 2, I'll buy it. I don't care what scale the exterior is, I'll buy it. I don't care what scale the interior is, I'll buy it. In fact, you can pretty much guarantee I'll buy two.

The Jupiter 2 has always been my favorite TV spacecraft, inconsistencies and all. I've got several Jupiter 2 models, all different scales from about 2 inches across to 2 feet across. Those that I've actually finished (with the exception of 1 Polar lights kit) have been built with the "Derelict" scrim behind the main viewport. I just like the idea of looking in the window and seeing what we saw on TV.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Given the Seaview interior and what I'm hearing about the Space Pod a Moebius J2 interior would be truly spectacular and well worth having, and I say that after publicly declaring myself perfectly satisfied with the PL kit. The absence of seats and the breakdown of parts that make painting a bear do leave room for another, better take--although I don't know if I'd really want a Jupiter 2 all that much larger because I have no idea where I'd put it...


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

flyingfrets said:


> ...while researching the Jupiter 2 Crew kit for Polar's version, I found that the exterior and astrogator were roughly 1/48 - 1/50 scale, while the wall height, freezing tubes and main veiwport reconciled closer to 1/72 scale...


Thanks much for the info! PL mistakenly failed to re-scale parts of Ron Gross's original 1/70 plans- which is why the freezing tubes, etc. are under-scale.



flyingfrets said:


> ...a model of the Jupiter 2 that "looks" right with generally acceptable dimensions will almost certainly be a compromise in scales...


Everyone's strongest association between the Jupiter 2 hull and interior comes from the full-size interior/exterior set. That set was built so that the flight deck itself would actually be in the _lower_ hull. 

As I was showing in the other thread, you can match the hero-shaped hull to the upper deck similarly. It will look a bit different than the real stage set, since the hull will have the curves of the FX miniatures. And, there's no way to model a lower level. In a sense though, it's the Official, Irwin Allen-Approved Jupiter 2 compromise.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

As I looked VERY CAREFULLY at the Derelict Jupiter2, and compared it to the year 3 Jupiter 2, I see that THEY DID replace the lower hull form with a fatter deeper version to accommodate Pod. The actual "Pod Dropper" Hull AND the geared Hero seemed to have been altered. I had a buddy from work use their Multi-Million dollar shape analysis system 'learn' about the Jupiter 2's. I brought the 1st year DVD set and LIS Forever. They usually identify parts coming off spacecraft or aircraft, and the planes were already 'learned' by the system. Their were some errors from the system, because it noticed a different J2 when it was just filmed through a slight fish-eye lens! I hope my buddy can get ALL the dimensional ratios of the Derelict Hero and a scale can be input so all the other data fills in. THANK YOU NASA!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> ...I hope my buddy can get ALL the dimensional ratios of the Derelict Hero and a scale can be input so all the other data fills in. THANK YOU NASA!


First, Space Food Sticks, and now this!  I was going to suggest the guys who did the Barris Batmobile, but maybe NASA can image a forty year old TV prop.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Actually it's possible to fit THREE levels in the Jupiter 2 -- if you make the ship something like 95 feet across. You could invite 50 people to a disco party on the control deck -- and they'd all have plenty of room to boogie!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

That's awesomely cool!! :thumbsup:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Looks like the _Jupiter 2 Dome_. Has Paul McCartney played there yet?


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

toyroy said:


> Looks like the _Jupiter 2 Dome_. Has Paul McCartney played there yet?


No, but some guy from Barnes and Barnes sang a song about "Fish Heads" while on the second level, some brunette girl did selections from "The Sound Of Music"... 

OK, that was really subtle... sorry, I'm workin' on about two hours sleep here!:freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Rolly Polly fish heads?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Jaruemalak said:


> ...some guy from Barnes and Barnes sang a song about "Fish Heads" while on the second level, some brunette girl did selections from "The Sound Of Music"...


I think that was the _Jupiter 2 Bookstore_ on Melrose Ave. :dude:


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

scotpens said:


> Actually it's possible to fit THREE levels in the Jupiter 2 -- if you make the ship something like 95 feet across. You could invite 50 people to a disco party on the control deck -- and they'd all have plenty of room to boogie!


And there is what we should have gotten for the film.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> As I looked VERY CAREFULLY at the Derelict Jupiter2, and compared it to the year 3 Jupiter 2, I see that THEY DID replace the lower hull form with a fatter deeper version to accommodate Pod. The actual "Pod Dropper" Hull AND the geared Hero seemed to have been altered...


There's another interesting "sequence" on The Derelict- three different miniatures in three shots:

-As the J2 exits the derelict, we see one model. It has a fairly shallow lower hull, with a noticeable break in angle, and a lower viewport. I'm not sure whether it's a modified G12, or a J2. 

-In the next shot, there's another model with a deeper lower hull, with almost no break angle. This one is clearly a J2, because of the smaller fusion core.

-The third shot(originally after a commercial break) is a G12 from the first pilot. It features "the glow".


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Please stay on topic.
The Jupiter 2 interior thread has been moved to Sci Fi Modeling because it is not connected to Morebius Models. I will move or close this trhead if it strays off topic too far.
Thank you.
Dave


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Metzner said:


> Please stay on topic.
> The Jupiter 2 interior thread has been moved to Sci Fi Modeling because it is not connected to Morebius Models. I will move or close this trhead if it strays off topic too far.
> Thank you.
> Dave


Hi Dave,

I seldom (never?) question fair moderation, and you've always been tops in that regard, towards this board and forum in general (thanks). But, just this once I'll put on my Devil's Advocate hat and throw this out there.

While I didn't take part in this discussion beyond one post, and I truly don't have the knowledge to discuss the finer points of the various J2s, and related interiors, it seems these post would be / are on "topic" for the most part. Moebius is doing Lost in Space models after-all, and other Irwin Allen items too. With the possibility of doing more LIS stuff people are naturally excited about that, and we get these types of exchanges.

Anyway, just my thoughts.

Best regards,

Geoff


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Dave Metzner said:


> Please stay on topic.
> The Jupiter 2 interior thread has been moved to Sci Fi Modeling because it is not connected to Morebius Models. I will move or close this trhead if it strays off topic too far.
> Thank you.
> Dave


I started this thread in seriousness, to see if there was interest in a separate-sale Moebius 1/24 Robot. And, I want it known, I post strictly under one identity. I'm not trying to snow anyone.

Threads do drift some, but I'm serious about "Lost in Space" hardware. Although I wouldn't give a dead rat's ass for the space pod, I'm eagerly looking forward to the chariot. Since another thread was about figures for the pod and chariot, I figured the Robot question wasn't so very stupid. 

As for the moved thread, it concerned various ways of reconciling the J2 FX exterior with the full-size interior, in hopes of getting some consensus for Moebius to consider, if they offer a J2 kit.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

toyroy said:


> I started this thread in seriousness, to see if there was interest in a separate-sale Moebius 1/24 Robot. And, I want it known, I post strictly under one identity. I'm not trying to snow anyone.
> 
> Threads do drift some, but I'm serious about "Lost in Space" hardware. Although I wouldn't give a dead rat's ass for the space pod, I'm eagerly looking forward to the chariot. Since another thread was about figures for the pod and chariot, I figured the Robot question wasn't so very stupid.
> 
> As for the moved thread, it concerned various ways of reconciling the J2 FX exterior with the full-size interior, in hopes of getting some consensus for Moebius to consider, if they offer a J2 kit.


Which is what I picked up from the initial post, and subsequent talks. To me this thread always had a "If they do it, then this should be considered.." feel.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Jaruemalak said:


> If Moebius does a Jupiter 2, I'll buy it. I don't care what scale the exterior is, I'll buy it. I don't care what scale the interior is, I'll buy it. In fact, you can pretty much guarantee I'll buy two.
> 
> The Jupiter 2 has always been my favorite TV spacecraft, inconsistencies and all. I've got several Jupiter 2 models, all different scales from about 2 inches across to 2 feet across. Those that I've actually finished (with the exception of 1 Polar lights kit) have been built with the "Derelict" scrim behind the main viewport. I just like the idea of looking in the window and seeing what we saw on TV.


Same here!!! I will buy two or even more!! I don't care if it does not include a lower deck, has only a scrim, whatever. My only hope is it is bigger and is the production hero version. I don't care as much for the flat hull design. I would also be happy with the Gemeni XII version.

I would also be interested in purchasing the 1/24 Robot if sold separately for a Space Pod diarama.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Wouldn't it make more sense to just buy the chariot, with the included robot for your diorama? I can't really see anyone producing an aftermarket robot priced low enough to be worth buying it over the Moebius chariot.

Although a complete pod n chariot accessory set by Moebius would be great!

In it, I'd like to see:
Robinson Party
Parka Upper torsos for robinson party
laser rifles and pistols
drilling site
jetpack
Various aliens, robots n such


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am getting the Chariot as well, but wouldn't mind an extra Robot to put with the Space Pod. As a matter of fact I would like to see other figures for both the Pod and Chariot, but that is for another thread


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Back on topic for a moment. I read that the B-9 for the Chariot will possibly be 'fudged' in detail to fit. The Full scale robot would not fit into the Chariot prop without removing the 'legs' as they did in the show. They may have done the kit the same way so he could be displayed outside or remove the sanding portion and put him inside.
I got the Space Pod kit last weekend and it is real nice! My only complaint is the instructions sometimes just tell you about the parts to join instead of showing a traditional breakdown and you have to back and forth from the paint list to part numbers instead of having color flags next to the parts in the instructions. A minor point, but it does slow down the build and introduce a potential for errors. I am going to have to look through things for some interior reference of the control colors to get things the way I want.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Robot in the Chariot kit can be built without "legs" and will fit into the "docking collar" of the robot box in the rear of the Chariot similar to the way the Robot prop fit into the full sized Chariot.

Dave


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Dave Metzner said:


> The Robot in the Chariot kit can be built without "legs" and will fit into the "docking collar" of the robot box in the rear of the Chariot similar to the way the Robot prop fit into the full sized Chariot.
> 
> Dave


Does that mean the _entire_ Robot is included in the chariot kit?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

^^yes. The full Robot is there. Look At David's Build-up pics on the Moebius site


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Anyone(besides me!) want a kit of this Moebius 1/24 Robot?

[IMG-LEFT]http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/Moebius_Robot_1c.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd rather have an _accurate _1/6 robot!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> I'd rather have an _accurate _1/6 robot!


Same here. I can get the robot in with the chariot.. and aftermarket kit of something like this would probably cost 3/4 of what the chariot kit already costs anyway.

But I have a TON of 1:6 scale items, and there are a TON new items coming out from various sources now, and if Moebius doesn't snap up a 1:6 scale robot, then someone like sideshow or Hot Toys will do it anyway.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

John P said:


> I'd rather have an _accurate _1/6 robot!


It's not an either/or thing, John! 



gareee said:


> ...(an) aftermarket kit of something like this would probably cost 3/4 of what the chariot kit already costs anyway...


Give us a break! The tooling is MADE! Package the kits on blister cars or baggies for a good price, and they'll sell. Sure, they need bashing to accurize some things, but better bashing high-impact styrene than some other figure materials.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

so what makes these so much more attractive then the already available polar lights metal ones, or the masudya windups? it's already IN the chariot kit... why would people buy this OVER buying the whole chariot?

I recall seeing the polar lights small metal robot in dump in bins for 99 cents each, and I've seen the masudya ones in stores now for almost 20 years.

I see very little potential sales for part of a new kit released.. if people REALLY want it, let them buy the chariot kit.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

John P said:


> I'd rather have an _accurate _1/6 robot!


 
What you said, John! The Chariot robot is basically a scaled down Aurora robot. Don't get me wrong, I think it's great that Moebius is including it in the Chariot kit. I just don't think there would be much of a market for this kit by itself.

Now an accurate larger kit is what fans have wanted.

Produce it and they will come.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Aurora Robot was preety bad in some areas. I would love to see Moebius add classic robots to his impressive fgure line. A 1/6 Scale Robby, B-9, Johnny Five, ED-209, Robocop Mk2... There a lot of good subjects that would benifit from his treatment. I do not build or collect figures, but robots are entirely different matter.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> . . . I would love to see Moebius add classic robots to his impressive fgure line. A 1/6 Scale Robby, B-9, Johnny Five, ED-209, Robocop Mk2...


[IMG-LEFT]http://davidszondy.com/future/robot/iron_john01.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]

*ROBOT JOHN!!

ROBOT JOHN!!

ROBOT JOHN!!*


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

gareee said:


> so what makes these so much more attractive then the already available polar lights metal ones, or the masudya windups?...


Glad you mentioned the Johnny Lightning Robot. At 2 1/2 in., they are a bit small- however, the Basic Fun talking keychain Robot is 3 1/2 in. tall, which I think is about right for 1/24 scale!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

gareee said:


> ...why would people buy this OVER buying the whole chariot?


Well, there are some people who wouldn't mind having the B9 available separately because we...uh, I mean _they_...couldn't care less about the Chariot. I realize we're...I mean _they're_...in the minority (especially here), but if the B9 parts are on their own sprues anyway...

I would agree, however, that there probably wouldn't be enough demand to make it worth Moebius' time, effort, and expense to create even the simplest of packaging and/or separate instruction sheet in order to sell the B9 separately...unless, of course, modelers want one for their Space Pod.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

As you've seen though from various posts, there are already a number of B-9s in about the same scale released over the years, and odds are, if people really wanted one, they've gotten him by now.

To add to the list, there was also the talking christmas orniment as well.

I think that makes about 5 in near that scale now...


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

gareee said:


> ...there are already a number of B-9s in about the same scale...and odds are, if people really wanted one, they've gotten him by now...


None of those B-9's mentioned are kits. Folks may want to keep them as-is, as collectibles or stand-alone display pieces. I figured that there might be some interest here in a 1/24 B-9 _kit_.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

toyroy said:


> None of those B-9's mentioned are kits. Folks may want to keep them as-is, as collectibles or stand-alone display pieces. I figured that there might be some interest here in a 1/24 B-9 _kit_.


You're in luck, I hear there's one included in the Chariot kit!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Dave Metzner was kind enough to send me a Chariot test shot about a month ago, and the thing is, the Robot parts are integrated into the tooling in such a way that it is not practical to produce ONLY the Robot parts. So it seems very unlikely that Frank will make the Robot available separately. 
Tom


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Bwain no more said:


> ...the thing is, the Robot parts are integrated into the tooling in such a way that it is not practical to produce ONLY the Robot parts...


Thank you. Given the lack of interest shown here, perhaps Moebius made the right call. I think it's too bad, since the Robot, along with the flying sub, minisub, and diving bell would have made a nice start to an affordable mini kit line.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I would NOT rule out separate marketing of the Flying Sub, Mini-sub, etc based on the packaging and parts layout of those parts as they appear in the Seaview kit (among OTHER things  ) Frank and Dave give ALOT of thought to these things, believe me...
Tom


----------

